# Lansing Area Panfish



## SpartyOn (Feb 25, 2008)

I am down here for college and wanna do some ice fishing and I was wondering if there are any places fairly close to get into some good panfish. I know Lake Lansing is good for pike but havent heard of much about panfish. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in Haslett on Lake of the Hills, it is private and catch and release only and you have to be with a resident to be on the lake (someone called the cops on me the day after Christmas but all I had to do was show him my drivers license). The good thing is that all I catch are big gills with the occasionally perch, bass, and crappie thrown in for good measure. I am heading up north in the morning and won't be home untill either Sunday or Monday, but if you want to come out for a morning next week I would be willing to take you out on the lake (even though you are a Spartan).


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you ever tried any of those little ponds in that park where they play disk golf? I can't remeber the name of it. We used to call the one Lincoln Brick Park but not sure if thats the name. Where the kids get hurt trying to jump off the cliff. We fished it in the summer when I was going to school out there are caught some nice gills and bass.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

will be hitting up Lake Lansing tomorrow morning, going out from the South park


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

How about the pits behind Total Firearms off of Cedar St ?

I guess you pay a few $ to get on from there 

Anybody ever do any good out there ?

Thanks


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Mule Skinner said:


> How about the pits behind Total Firearms off of Cedar St ?
> 
> I guess you pay a few $ to get on from there
> 
> ...


Did OK about 8 years ago, haven't felt like paying to fish in the middle of piles of gravel since then. I like to hit Lake Lansing for pike, but you can also catch OK gills and decent specs and perch. Sleepy Hollow gives up lots of small gills, but some decent Crappie. Haven't tried Park Lake this winter, but caught some OK gills last summer. Also some pike in there. If you try Park Lake, Id suggest parking on the north shore if possible, then go WSW till you find the drop off. Sometimes find good perch on the shallow side of the drop and gills/specs in the deeper water; often suspended.


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

havent ben there in a wile usto be some nice gills in there maybe ill go check it out.i fished in cannels off river yesterday lotts of little gills one decent speck........john


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I was at Total fire arms today to get a new shanty. It costs 5.00 per day to fish and they said were doing ok on both gills and crappie.


----------



## SpartyOn (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I guess I just gotta keep trying new spots and seeing results.. Have been out to the Waverly pits a few times including today with good lots of bites but small fish. Fished Park Lk last year with no luck, but also got some new info from a guy on where to try this year. And Im def not gonna pay $5 to fish when I can go do it other places for free lol remember I am i college


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Spartyon,

I also go to MSU and am always looking for somebody to fish with. I'm a poor ice fisherman, usually i just drill some random holes and hope i catch something. If you ever want a fishing buddy send me a PM and maybe we can get out for an afternoon.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

wheres the fish??/


----------



## kinzua (Mar 21, 2005)

under the ice!!!:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've been a life-long area resident, with the exception of a few years during college. Grew up about a mile from campus, and have been hunting and fishing the area my entire life. Here are some thoughts on some public waters to try, although they require a bit of driving.

Lake Lansing has some decent pike and bass, and some good catches of panfish, but it would be way down my list of choices.

Park Lake has some decent bass, and lots of small panfish. Some good catfish too if you're into those.

Muskrat Lake north of DeWitt can be good at times for panfish, and has a decent crappie bite at times.

The Rose Lake Wildlife Research Area has a bunch of small lakes that we used to fish a ton when we were younger. Most are shallow and weedy, but they're worth trying.

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/roselake.pdf

Rose Lake itself has decent panfish and some bass. Sorting is typically required, but when the bigger fish bite it can be fun. It's basically three small potholes connected. Try the one SW of the DNR office because it was always best in winter.

Potters Lake about a mile west had some decent panfish and good sized pike.

A couple of sleepers are Fox Knoll directly south of Rose Lake, and Mud Lake directly west of Rose Lake. Both require a short hike to get into, but you're college kids...I have faith in you :evilsmile

Burke Lake a mile north of the DNR office is deep, cold and clear, being spring fed. In the 70's they stocked trout in there, and we had some fun with them. There are a few good sized panfish in here, but the last time I fished it about 6 or 8 years ago I never got a bite. Pretty little lake though.

The flooding in the NE part of the area had some decent pike, but it was so shallow and log/debris filled that it just isn't worth trying in the winter because you'll cut holes all day until you find an opening. 

Lake Ovid (Sleepy Hollow State Park) out by Laingsburg is a fun place to fish just because it's fairly large and there are lots of points to get on the lake. But you have to REALLY sort the panfish, so it's tough to get cleanable fish in the winter. Fun place to fish in the spring though when they're on their beds...fly rod with a plastic spider or popper can be a blast here.

Those are just my first thoughts. There are some places a bit further away that are better. But being college kids (I was one once :lol I know driving very far is probably out of the question. Any other questions...pm me.


----------



## colvinch (May 7, 2008)

Fished lake lansing saturday. Didn't fish too long due to warm weather friends and basketball. Didn't find the bite. I think we ended up catching about 10 between 5 guys and just a couple keepers. We were marking fish the whole time but the bite was light or not at all.
We fished out of the South Park in 8-15 FOW


----------



## SpartyOn (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the info Just Ducky... Im gonna head out today and see if I cant get into some fish over at the Waverly Pit... Never have gotten skunked out there and taking a friend along so dont wanna get skunked. Im gonna get out and try some of the lake you mentioned - just gotta find the time.


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

the fish are small in lansing they need to be killed off seems they are stunted


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

bobo21 said:


> the fish are small in lansing they need to be killed off seems they are stunted


Actually bobo I have to disagree, you can find good fish in Lansing it just takes more effort then it does in other areas. We don't have the numbers of large lakes in the area that those in other parts of the state are fortunate enough to have. From what I have found around here you need to try a lot of smaller bodies of water until you find the ones with fish. After you have come across several then the key becomes cyceling through them as to not over pressure any one individual body of water.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody in the Lansing area want a FREE portable shanty. My dad built it. It's heavy but canvas is good and has a wood floor. I guessing 4 x 4 x 6 tall. Also has a home made sled 6ft. wood skis and box to hold shanty. I live by Hawk Island. Also have power auger needs work FREE.


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

worm dunker check your pm


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

another PM from me


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Worm, I sent you a pm last night. Just felt the need to get in line.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I checked all my pm SpartyOn was first to pm I called him no answer so far if he doesn't take the tuff I pm the next guy in line. This is the only fare way to due I guess.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Worm Dunker said:


> I checked all my pm SpartyOn was first to pm I called him no answer so far if he doesn't take the tuff I pm the next guy in line. This is the only fare way to due I guess.


if you make it to me, fine. If not, oh well. no biggee either way...


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The auger is gone (got a nice mess of fish for that thanks) and the shanty is being pick up tomorrow. Thanks guys I need the garage space!


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks wormdunker igot it to fire it isnt running yet im sure it will. time to hit the lake. should have her up and running next week. i got a good idea for blade ill lat ya know how it works. enjoy the fish. time to go reload ............john


----------



## shayward23 (Jan 21, 2007)

Though it took me a few minutes to figure out the shanty it is now set up out back and I look forward to using it. Again thank you very much Worm.


----------

